# V-hob harassing Jill



## Phoenixes (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi there, I'm brand new to this forum so I apologize if this question has been answered before.
Back in July I was given two ferret kits a Jill and a hob. This is my first time with a hob but I have had another Jill for going on 6 years now (who lives apart from the new ones as she hates other ferrets).
The two live very happily together however as of a few days ago the hob has come into season and will not leave my Jill alone. He only stops to eat and sleep. He is vasectomised as per the advice of the vets in order to bring the Jill out of season naturally. 
Due to the incessant behaviour I have separated them. 
I'm at a loss now as I don't know what to do for the best, should I keep them separated until she comes into season? I'm worried that the separation will effect their bond as I know she shouldn't be in season until march but then I'm also scared that the hob will accidentally kill her. 

Has anyone else dealt with this kind of situation? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

It would probably be advisable to have your jill spayed. This would stop her coming into season. Unswayed jills, as far as I am aware are more prone to a raft of medical issues.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Vasectomising hobs to bring jills out of season is an old fashioned method that isn't fool proof, and can spread ferret STDs, since the same hob would typically service a number of jills. The vasectomy can sometimes fail too, so you can still get an unwanted pregnancy. Ferret mating is not gentle, they are certainly not making love! I've heard that jills have occasionally died from their injuries sustained during mating.

Since you're clearly not an experienced, responsible breeder, there is no reason not to spay your jill and fully castrate your hob. If she's spayed and he isn't castrated, he'll continue to harass her whenever he's in season. If you want them to live together, I can't think of another option. 

Some vets are cautious about neutering ferrets these days, because of research into early neutering causing adrenal issues - but that research was in America where the majority of pet ferrets are from Marshall farms. They have a different definition of early neutering - the poor things are neutered and de-scented before 8 weeks! Of course their hormones will be messed up. Here no vet would neuter that young, it's generally done around the age of sexual maturity at 9-12 months. I'm guessing yours are around that age. 

And, even if the ferret does get adrenal later in life, the Deslorelin implant is a very good treatment for it. I've had a few ferrets with adrenal over the years. None of them have died from it - the implant keeps it controlled for the rest of their natural life span until something else gets them. 

In my opinion, the benefits of neutering ferrets at a sensible age, far outweighs the risks.


----------



## Phoenixes (Dec 31, 2020)

Tiggers said:


> It would probably be advisable to have your jill spayed. This would stop her coming into season. Unswayed jills, as far as I am aware are more prone to a raft of medical issues.


I was actually advised the opposite by my vet, since my order female is spayed I went to get both the Jill and the hob done but they informed me that they get alot if problems from it, and didnt want to do it. (My older one is fine in that regard however unrelated she does have kidney cancer )


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

It doesn't sound like your vet is a ferret specialist. I'd suggest finding a better vet!
What area are you in? You might need to travel a bit to find one. If you're within shouting distance of Aylesbury, I highly recommend Aston Clinton Vets. Both Anne and Sanne are brilliant exotics vets who are excellent with ferrets.


----------



## Phoenixes (Dec 31, 2020)

Babyshoes said:


> Vasectomising hobs to bring jills out of season is an old fashioned method that isn't fool proof, and can spread ferret STDs, since the same hob would typically service a number of jills. The vasectomy can sometimes fail too, so you can still get an unwanted pregnancy. Ferret mating is not gentle, they are certainly not making love! I've heard that jills have occasionally died from their injuries sustained during mating.
> 
> Since you're clearly not an experienced, responsible breeder, there is no reason not to spay your jill and fully castrate your hob. If she's spayed and he isn't castrated, he'll continue to harass her whenever he's in season. If you want them to live together, I can't think of another option.
> 
> ...


I must admit since having this trouble I have been totally scared by how much it is reported that the vasectomies fail. I was however very aware that the act is not gentle in the slightest but I never knew that it would be constant. And of course I definitely don't want to be a breeder, I was just following the advice of the vet.

That does make sense as to why the vets didn't want to preform it, I shall try and call up my vets to get him neutered, hopefully they don't refuse again


----------



## Phoenixes (Dec 31, 2020)

Babyshoes said:


> It doesn't sound like your vet is a ferret specialist. I'd suggest finding a better vet!
> What area are you in? You might need to travel a bit to find one. If you're within shouting distance of Aylesbury, I highly recommend Aston Clinton Vets. Both Anne and Sanne are brilliant exotics vets who are excellent with ferrets.


Thank you for the help, I am based in Norfolk. I had actually thought I finally found one that was good with them as they seemed confident and seemed to know what they were talking about, where I last lived they couldn't even handle my oldest who is a sweetheart. I shall go on a hunt and see if I can find a more experienced vets.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Afraid I'm not aware of vets in that area, but if you ask about exotics vets, they should be more up to date on ferret research than the average vet.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

If you don't want to neuter there is also the option of the implant.
I prefer to neuter mine but I know many more are going to way of the implant.


----------



## Phoenixes (Dec 31, 2020)

Arny said:


> If you don't want to neuter there is also the option of the implant.
> I prefer to neuter mine but I know many more are going to way of the implant.


I'm quite happy to neuter the hob but I will be doing some research into the implant. I have gotten in touch with a local ferret rescue to see the vets they use so hopefully this will all be sorted out soon


----------

